# Desperately need advice on finding a foster home for my dog



## ellen266 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm new to this site and wondered if anyone could please help me with advice or point me in the right direction.

I have recently fallen on hard times and have to leave my house and go back to live with my parents for a short while. Unfortunately I cannot take my dog with me as my parents also have some dogs and they do not get on with each other.

This is really breaking my heart because I love my dog - Stanley - so much and cant bear to give him away or take him to a rescue centre.

He is a jack russell cross and very lively and bouncy.

Im thinking I need someone to foster him for approximately 3 months, i would of course pay for his food and anything else he needs.

I have been looking online for quite a while now and can't find anything on where to go to find someone who may foster him.

I would need someone in the west yorkshire area preferably and Id like to ensure that he is going to a good person.

If anyone has any advice or info on how i could get in touch with anyone who could help me it would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks for your time

Ellen xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Google the pet fostering team.. or look at this page (altho there are many more) Volunteer Pet Foster Schemes, including Dog Foster projects, Cat Fostering ..... im sure they will help if not point you in the right direction...
my friend was in the same situation as you a while ago and filled out the forms the scheme she used was confidential however the organisation only use reliable people and give you regular feedback about your pet. they make sure the pet is reunited as soon as the owner is able to have it back.
hope this helps!
i wish id known about it a few year back when i was in that same situation.. unfortunately after 3 months my dad who was looking after my dog gave up and i had to give her to a shelter 

good luck


----------



## xvickyox (Mar 12, 2009)

Hiya, The Dogs Trust do fostering in Leeds and theres loads of other organisations that do it, just put the details in search engine. Im looking to foster too, but your too far away (im near Liverpool). Hope you get him sorted with a nice foster home. Good Luck


----------

